# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Paketa e propozuar nga Ahtisari për statusin final të Kosovës

## Nice_Boy

*Dy redaktorët e gazetës së njohur vjeneze “Die Presse” Viland Shnajder dhe Norbert Rif në numrin e sotëm të kësaj gazete botojnë artikullin “Kosova në rrugën e shtetit të mëvetësishëm”. Konstatimin e tyre ata e mbështesin në burime diplomatike që ka gazeta “Die Presse”.* 


Autorët, në artikullin ekskluziv që botohet sot, thonë se dje - nga burimet diplomatike ndërkombëtare kanë marrë vesh se presidenti Ahtisari në dokumentin vendimtar për Kosovën ka propozuar pavarësi të mbikëqyrur. Por, autorët thonë se Moska po përpiqet ta frenojë procesin. Momenti vendimtar po afrohet. Në fillim të muajit shkurt të dërguarit e posaçëm të OKB-së Martti Ahtisari dhe Albert Rohan do të udhëtojnë në Beograd dhe në Prishtinë për të hedhur mbi tavolinë dokumentin gjithpërfshirës pë të ardhmen e Kosovës. Ndonëse ende po diskutohen detajet, një gjë tashmë është e qartë: Ahtisari në dokumentin e tij ka propozuar pavarësi të mbikqyrur për Kosovën. Këtë fakt gazeta vjeneze “Die Presse” ia ka arritur ta mësojë të mërkurën - siç thonë autorët e artikullit, nga qarqe diplomatike plotësisht të besueshme në Vjenë. Dy autorët e artikullit të gazetës që mban titullin “Kosova në rrugën e shtetit të mvetësishëm”, VILAND SHNAJDER DHE NORBERT RIF janë të njohur për lidhje të forta me qarqet diplomtike, posaçërisht me zëvendës kryenegociatorin Albert Rohan. Sipas autorëve të artikullit Serbia me ndihmën e Moskës, po lufton me gjithë fuqinë që ka kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës. Vëzhguesit e paanshëm menojnë se Moska mund te ndikoje që e ardhmja e Kosovës të mos qartësohet plotësisht. Mirëpo, janë pikërisht shtetet e BE të cilat po kërkojnë me ngulm që statusi i Kosovës të sqarohet. “BE do ta drejtojë misionin e ri ndërkombëtar në Kosovë dhe këtë do ta bëjë vetëm nëse krijohen rrethana plotësisht të qartë për të ardhmen e Kosovës” i ka thënë diplomati perëndimor gazetës vjeneze “Die Presse”. Sipas të njëjtit, shtylla kryesore e dokumentit të Ahtisarit mbështetet në konditat për mbrojtjen e minoritetit serb në Kosovë. Kjo ka rezultuar edhe nga bisedimet e Vjenës mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve. Në këtë kuadër përcaktohen edhe kompetencat e misionit vëzhgues ndërkombëtar të BE që do ta mbikqyrë realizimin në praktikë të planit Ahtisari. Misioni ndërkombëtar do të vëzhgojë parapa supeve institucionet e Kosovës se në çmasë po zbatojnë kushtete e përcaktuara me dokumentin e pavarësisë. Die Presse ka marrë vesh se me 26. Janar Ahtisari dhe Rohan do ta diskutojnë edhe një herë dokumentin e përpiluar prej tyre me vendet e Grupit të Konstaktit. Një ditë më vonë, me 27 janar dokumentin për statusin e Kosovës Ahtisari do t’ia dorëzojnë në tavolinë Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB-së në Nju Jork. Pas kësaj në fillim të shkurtit dokumenti do tu dorëzohet të dy palëve, asaj serbe dhe shqiptare, ndërkaq statusi i propozuar për Kosovën është planifikuar që ta marrë bekimin në Këshillin e Sigurimit në muajin mars. Në këtë rast e papritura mund të ndodhë nga Rusia. Rrreth qëndrimt rus gazeta vjeneze “Die Presse” ka pyetur sekretarin amerikan të shtetit për Evropë Dan Fried. Frid ka thënë se “Rusia çështjen e zgjidhjes së Kosovës e sheh në interes të stabilitetit balkanik”. “SHBA-të janë të përgatitura edhe për një version tjetër nëse zgjidhja nuk merrë rrugë në KS” i ka thënë gazetës vieneze një diplomat i lartë i Departamentit amerikan të shtetit. Sidoqoftë, ai nuk i ka treguar konkretisht gazetës se cili është plani tjetër, pasi sipas tij, çështja ende është e hapur.

----------


## RTP

*Shnajder sqaron se "pavarësi e mbikqyrur" do të thotë pavarësi pa kushte
Londër, 5 janar* 


Autori i tekstit në gazetën vjeneze "Prese" Viland Shnajder, gazetar dhe ekspert për Ballkanin, duke sqaruar dallimin mes "pavarësisë së kushtëzuar" dhe "pavarësisë së mbikqyrur", thekson pikërisht mosekzistimin e kushteve. "Më duket se dallimi është në atë se pavarësia e Kosovës vetvetiu nuk do të pengohet me çfarëdo kushtesh. Me fjalë të tjera, bashkësia ndërkombëtare vetëm do të mbikqyrë implementimin e gjithë asaj që është arritur me marrëveshje dhe që në Kosovë duhet të zbatohet në vepër. Kjo do të thotë se vetëm institucionet e Kosovës dhe ministrat e Kosovës, e jo ndonjë organ tjetër ndërkombëtar, do të qeverisë me Kosovën", tha për BBC-në Shnajder. Duke u mbështetur në burimet e tij, Shnajder thotë se BE po bën presion në atë drejtim meqenëse Unioni do të jetë ai që do të jetë përgjegjës për implementimin e marrëveshjes. "Bashkimi Evropian do të zëvendësojë UNMIK-un në Kosovë dhe ai dëshiron që më parë të dijë se çfarë do të jetë Kosova e re". Për Shnajderin do të jetë me rëndësi ajo që do të ndodhë në Këshillin e Sigurimit në muajin mars dhe nëse Rusia do ta pranojë propozimin e Ahtisarit ose do ta refuzojë, dhe nëse SHBA-të dhe BE në atë rast kanë ndonjë plan B që individualisht të njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

*SENATORI BIDEN: KUNDËRSHTARËT E " KOSOVËS SË RE DUHET TË NDALEN"     * 

03 janar 2007  
Kryetari i Këshillit për Politikë të Jashtme të Senatit amerikan, Xhozef Bajden, shkruan në numrin e sotëm të gazetës angleze  "Fajnenshëll Tajms" që kundërshtarët e "Kosovës së re duhet të ndalen". Bajden thekson se pavarësia e Kosovës do të ishte fitore e demokracisë myslimane, e ardhme më e mirë për vropën Juglindore dhe konfirmim i fuqisë amerikane drejt vendosjes së sundimit të së drejtës. Në rast se nuk realizohet pavarësia, Bajden parashikon një dhunë në Kosovë të ngjashme me atë të nga marsi i vitit 2OO4.


Ai thekson se ekziston rreziku gjithnjë e më madh që Rusia dhe Serbia të farkojnë komplotin në mënyrë që fitoren e këtij koncepti ta shndërrojnë në disfatë me veton e Moskës në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së. Duke theksuar se administrata e Kombeve të Bashkuara i ka sjellë stabilitet Kosovës, Bajden vlerëson se banorët e saj me të drejtë janë lodhur nga statuskuoja, e cila procesin e privatizimit e bën të pasigurt. Bajden posaçërisht është i zhgënjyer me kryeministrin e Serbisë, Vojisllav Koshtunica, i cili refuzon të dorëzojë Ratko Mlladiqin, por edhe çfarëdo kompromisi në lidhje me Kosovën. Bajden konsideron se Serbia është viktima më e re e strategjisë së
Moskës me manipulimin e qeverive të dobëta, servile dhe jostabile, të shoqëruara me shfrytëzimin e gazit dhe të naftës që të minohen demokracitë e Evropës Lindore në zanafillë.

---------------------

Shkepus:" Bajden thekson se pavarësia e Kosovës do të ishte fitore e demokracisë myslimane"
Kjo shprehje  fare nuk me pelqen,anipse flet ne favorin tone.
 :i ngrysur:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DardanG

More. edhe pse ende është larg deri të "pavarësia e mbikëqyrur", më duket propozimi është i favorshëm për shqiptarët, tash për tash.
Sidoqë të jetë, mendimi i Bajden se "pavarësia e Kosovës do të ishte fitore e demokracisë muslimane"!, aspak nuk është shënjë e mirë. Kosova me këtë po rreshtohet në një shtet tjetër, të mjundshëm "musliman"cka do të thotë se rezervat ekzistojnë a duhet të ekzistojë një shtet musliman në Europë? Bajden e di se Kosova është me shumicë shqiptare, por me shumë i tingëllon atij fjala "musliman"! Dhe jo vetëm atij, ndaj...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Nje veshtrim me i kujdesshem i artikullit ne fjale jep nje pamje mjaft optimiste per te ardhmen e pavarsise se Kosoves - deri me sot askush nuk ka dalur publikisht si ky politikan i shquar ne favor te pavarsise se Kosoves.

Biden eshte kryesues demokrat ne komitetin e mardhenieve me jashte te Senatit ku shumicen tani e kane fituar demokratet; ne ndryshim me qendrimin ndaj Irakut, Biden i hap driten jeshile administrates se Bushit per te vijuar me shkathesi ne percaktimin e Kosoves per pavarsi, duke e konsideruar ate si sukses te demokracise muslimane, nje te ardhme me te mire per Europen jug-lindore, dhe vleresim per perdorimin me urtesi te forces Amerikane. Cilesimi i fitores per demokracine muslimane eshte nje term me shume retorik e oportunist se sa real, kur krahasohet me qendrimin e arritjet ne Irak - Kosovaret konsiderohet prej Biden populli me pro-Amerikan ne boten Islamike, dhe paraqet nje shembull te partmeritetit te suksesshem Amerikano - Musulman.

Ekziston nje rrezik ne shtim se Serbia e Rusia do te konspironin per ta kthyer fitoren ne humbje, shprehet Biden, duke paralajmeruar qe nese ia arrijne, Ballkani do te shfaqej si nje tjeter burim lajmesh te keqija ne nje bote plot me kriza. Nderhyrjen e Rusise ai e lidh me perdorimin e gjere te diplomacise se naftes e te gazit per te minuar demokracite e reja ne Europen Lindore.

Kosovaret, thekson Biden, jane lodhur me status quo-ne qe eshte e mbarsur me pasiguri e privacion ekonomik; keto te dyja, paralajmeron ai, do te vijojne per sa debati mbi te ardhmen e saj mbetet e pazgjidhur, dhe nga ana tjeter, statusi i mbetur ne ajer po çon ne gjendje stanjacioni ne Serbi.

Gjithashtu Biden thote se Kosova nuk eshte gati per sovranitet te plote - edhe pas pavarsise, ai parashikon nevojen e garancive qe duhet te siguroje komuniteti nderkombetar si dhe te forcimit te ekonomise e institucioneve te saj.

Kohe me te mira do te vijne.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## murik

C'do gje ne kete bote eshte e lidhur sipas sistemit "me jep,te te jap".
E kam fjalen qe fuqite qe jane ne favor te pavaresise, duan gjithashtu disa kredite ti fitojne ne arenen nderkombetare,sidomos ne boten islame duke u kujtuar atyre se ja: "ne nuk kemi gje kunder myslimaneve,perkundrazi po ndihmojme nje vend mysliman te behet i pavarur nga nje vend i krishtere".Po le t'na quajne si te duan pash Zotin,mjafton qe Kosova dhe shqiptaret te realizojne ato qellime per te cilat kane vuajtur kaq gjate.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DardanG

> C'do gje ne kete bote eshte e lidhur sipas sistemit "me jep,te te jap".
> E kam fjalen qe fuqite qe jane ne favor te pavaresise, duan gjithashtu disa kredite ti fitojne ne arenen nderkombetare,sidomos ne boten islame duke u kujtuar atyre se ja: "ne nuk kemi gje kunder myslimaneve,perkundrazi po ndihmojme nje vend mysliman te behet i pavarur nga nje vend i krishtere".Po le t'na quajne si te duan pash Zotin,mjafton qe Kosova dhe shqiptaret te realizojne ato qellime per te cilat kane vuajtur kaq gjate.


E po lë të na quajnë si të dunë(!)" dhe kur të na quajnë si të duan dhe më së paku je ai që je, do të thotë se nuk të lënë rehat! Nuk duhet të harrojmë se arsyet më të forta  për zhdukjen e shqiptarëve dhe natyrisht armën më të fort për t´u arsyetuar para botës, Serbia e pati gjoja se po e mbronë Europën nga muslimanët!
Unë kam drojë se ky term, kur shqiptarët nuk konsiderohen si shqiptarë, por si "musliman", kur nuk mendohet në krijimin e një shteti shqipëtarë, me një popull shumë të vjetër, mbase edhe më i vjetëri në Europë, territoret etnike te të cilit janë në Europë, por na quajnë "muslimanë" dhe gjithësesi  duan të na krijojnë si shtet "musliman"për hatër edhe të shteteve të tjera muslimane në Azi e Afrikë, është mjaftë i rrezikshëm dhe cfarëdo që të flitet për pavarsinë e Kosovës duhet marrë me rezerva! Kujtojeni intervenimin në Timorrin Lindor, që ndodhi menjëherë pas intervenimit në Kosovë dhe krijimin e menjëhrshëm të këtij shteti dhe pranimin e menjëhershëm të tij si anëtare e KB! Përse nuk ndodhi e njëjta gjë edhe me Kosovën?!
    Megjithatë, pavarësi e mbikëqyrur për Kosovën", nëse ndodhë kjo,  është larg më mirë se sa "pavarësi e kushtëzuar"! Por varet nga kush do të bëhet mbikëqyrja. Nëse pavarësia e Kosovës do të mbikëqyret edhe nga Serbia, atëherë vaj halli për atë pavarësi sa për sy e nfaaqe!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Ahtisar-it ju baft dita 1000 me kte ide te guximshme qe ka hedhur.
Finlandezi e di cdo te thote thunder sllave.. 

Me te gjitha forcat te perkrahet propozimi Ahtisarit te respektuar..

LDK duhet te beje nji "moratorium" per problemet e brendshme ..pra nje "armpushim" afat gjate ne planin e brendeshem..  dhe te gjithe daca e sejda e kryzi e krykuqa.. e krym.uta qofshin.. e cka te jene.. mendjen syrin veshin.. tek kryepuna.. Statusi..


Suksese finlandezit trim..!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DriniM

Data: 18/01/2007, ora

 Argumentet dhe metodat e politikës ekspansioniste serbe


Politika ekspansioniste serbe ndaj trojeve shqiptare ka rrënjët e thella, madje qysh në kontaktet e parë të ndërsjellë në fund të shekullit 12, kur sundimtari serb Stefan Nemanja më 1180 fitoi betejën afër Lipjanit kundër Bizantit të dobësuar, dhe depërtoi në një pjesë të vogël të Kosovës. Deri atëherë serbët nuk përmenden fare në këto vise si popullsi. Pas Nemanjës, biri i tij Dushani arriti ta pushtojë Shqipërinë, Greqinë dhe një pjesë të vogël të Bullgarisë. Por Beogradi nuk ka qenë në kuadër të perandorisë të tij, e cila megjithatë, qe jetëshkurtër. Pas vdekjes së Dushanit më 1355, Serbia u shpartallua në zhupani e principata të vogla, të cilat jetonin më tepër si vasale të fqinjëve të ndryshëm të tyre. Madje, edhe heroi i madh serb, Marko Kraleviqi u bë vasal i dëgjueshëm, bile u vra në luftë kundër serbëve në anën e turqve. (Istorija Jugoslavije, Beograd, 1972, f. 93).

Megjithatë, politika ekspansioniste serbomadhe pretendon sot ta mbajë Kosovën koloni të vetën, duke marrë si argumente për këtë qëllim të kaluarën e largët, argumentet mesjetare historike, madje shpeshherë të trilluara, të falsifikuara dhe të përshtatura kësaj politike. Ndër këto argumente, kryesorë janë pretendimet se Kosova është djepi i shtetësisë dhe i kulturës serbe dhe se disa manastire, kisha mesjetare ortodokse serbe, dëshmojnë për prezencën dhe kulturën serbe në mesjetën e hershme në Kosovë, të cilën sot serbët e konsiderojnë si zemër dhe Jerusalem të tyre. Ata edhe toponimet gjeografike dhe homonimet i cilësojnë si argumente për të mbështetur pretendimet e tyre zaptuese. Si argument historik për këtë qëllim, politika, shkenca e kisha serbe e marrin vitin 1690, përkatësisht mbarimin e luftës austro-turke, kur gjoja shqiptarët paskan filluar ti pushtojnë këto vise serbe. Por faktet historike dëshmojnë krejtësisht të kundërtën dhe vërtetojnë realitetin se shqiptarët janë popull autokton, kurse serbët janë ardhacakë, okupatorë të trojeve etnikisht dhe historikisht shqiptare. Pretendimet serbe për ta sunduar Kosovën mbështeten shumë në sundimin e tyre të kësaj treve shqiptare në mesjetën e hershme. Faktet historike dëshmojnë se Serbia e asaj kohe nuk ka qenë shtet i lirë, por kryesisht vasal, kështu që deri më 1867 edhe në Beograd ka qenë garnizoni i okupatorit shekullor turk. Madje, edhe Nemanjiqët ishin vasalë të Bullgarisë ose të Bizantit, pas vdekjes së Nemanjes. (Enciklopedijski leksikon, Istorija, Beograd, 1970, f. 463).

Metodat e politikës zaptuese serbe janë të shumta dhe të ndryshme, që nga propaganda e masat e ndryshme të presionit ekonomik, politik e psikologjik, deri te gjenocidi masiv ndaj popullsisë shqiptare, me qëllim të pastrimit etnik të Kosovës dhe të trojeve tjera shqiptare. Në shërbim të kësaj politike serbomadhe kanë qenë dhe janë shumë aktive shkenca dhe Kisha ortodokse serbe.

Lashtësia e popullit serb në Kosovë, siç e pretendon politika serbe, nuk ka kurrfarë mbështetje shkencore. Para së gjithash, dihet fare mirë se shteti serb nuk është krijua në trevën e Kosovës, (as në qytetin e sotëm Rashkë, siç mund të mendohet, i cili ndodhet në Serbi afër Kosovës), por shumë më larg në Rashkë, siç quhej atëherë Serbia. Në shekullin 10 formacionet e tyre (serbe) të para kompakte ishin Rashka (Rascia) në luginën e Ibrit në perëndim të Moravës, dhe Zeta, që i përgjigjet në vija të trasha Malit të Zi të sotëm. ( Prof. Alen Dyselje, (Tuluz - Francë), A e kanë pushtuar shqiptarët Kosovën?, revista Kosova, nr.8, Prishtinë,2000, f.51). Nemanja depërtoi në një pjesë të vogël të Kosovës, ku në atë kohë nuk ka patur serbë. Madje, siç shkruan shkencëtari francez, Michel Aubin, vendosja në një territor të caktuar i pushtetit politik e ekonomik, nuk përcakton përkatësinë etnike të popullsisë së nënshtruar. Kështu, despoti i vogël serb i Seresit në Greqinë Veriore, mund të sundonte nga 1355 deri më 1371 një popullsi, pjesa më e madhe e së cilës ishte greke. (Michel Aubin, Du mithe serbe au nationalisme albanais, Le monde, 5-6 pril, Paris, 1981,). Prandaj pushteti i Nemanjiqëve serbë, dhe i të tjerëve, në Kosovë nuk garanton përkatësinë etnike serbe, as kulturën serbe të popullsisë së saj. Por edhe sikur të ishte formuar shteti serb në Kosovë, përkatësisht në Dardaninë ilire, nuk do të ishte rast i parë i qëndrimit dhe kurorëzimit të sundimtarit në trevën e huaj të okupuar. Edhe sundimtarët sllovenë, p.sh., në kohët e lashta, kurorëzoheshin në Gosposvetsko Polje, e cila tash është diku thellë në Austri, ose kurorëzimi i car Dushanit serb në Shkup në Dardani, larg Serbisë etj. Shkencëtarët që janë marrë me problematikën e lashtësisë së popullsisë në Kosovë (Dardani) thonë le të supozojmë se serbët paskan qenë shumicë në Kosovë në shekullin 13, siç pretendojnë ata. Atëherë shtrohet pyetja - kush banonte në këtë rajon më parë? Gjithkush e di se sllavët janë popull indoevropian që ka ardhur më vonë në Evropë... Është e pamohueshme se të paktën që nga shekulli i III para epokës sonë aty kanë lindur dhe janë zhvilluar shumë formacione politike ilire që kaluan pak nga pak nga stadi fisnor në mbretëri të vogla të vërteta, si dardanët, penezët, poenët...Ilirët janë, pa asnjë dyshim, stërgjyshërit e drejtpërdrejtë të shqiptarëve... Historia na mëson se serbët janë, sa i përket Kosovës, pushtues të ardhur shumë vonë...Duhet menduar se një pjesë e mirë e elementit shqiptar kosovar i ka rrënjët e tij në popullsinë e vjetër ilire-shqiptare që mbisundonte aty që prej antikitetit.. (Michel Aubin, Du mithe..., f.2; G. Ostrogorski, Serska oblast posle Dushanove smrti, Beograd, 1965; S. Novakoviq, Srpske oblasti X i XI veka; Skënder Anamali  Muzafer Korkuti, Ilirët dhe gjeneza shqiptare, Tiranë 1971, etj.). Historiani i njohur çek, Konstantin Jireçeku, në vepren e tij Historia e serbëve shkruan: Në mesjetën e hershme shqiptarët kanë humbur shumë tokë nga serbët, por megjithatë ata nuk janë popull që vdes...Në mesjetë shqiptarët kanë qenë popullsi e vjetër e krishterë, me kulturë të lartë qytetare.(K. Jireçek, Istorija Srba, Beograd, 1952,f.86).

Teza serbe se shqiptarët kanë zbritur në Kosovë më 1690 është trillim e asgjë tjetër. Këtë e vërtetojnë edhe vetë dokumentet serbe. Shqiptarët në Kosovë përmenden edhe në dokumente (krisobula) kishtare-shtetërore serbe në kohën e sundimit të Nemanjiqëve në shekullin 14, sidomos fshatrat rreth Prizrenit, dhe në Drenicë madje, fshati Ujmir figuron po me këtë emër, e jo si Dobravoda, siç i thonë tash serbët. Gjithashtu, me zhbërjen e shtetit të car Dushanit, pas betejës së Maricës më 1371, dokumentet raguziane dhe osmane dëshmojnë se Prizrenin, Pejën dhe krejt Rrafshin e Dukagjinit e zotëruan kryezotërinjtë shqiptarë Ballshajt, Kastriotët e Dukagjinët. Janë të shumtë dokumentet historike për prezencën masive të shqiptarëve në Kosovë e në Maqedoni në mesjetë, bile edhe për pjesëmarrjen e tyre në betejën e Kosovës më 1389 kundër turqve. Por po përmendim vetëm edhe disa të dhëna nga defteri i regjistrimit të popullsisë më 1455, kur shqiptarët ishin të pranishëm në mënyrë masive në viset lindore të pllajës së Kosovës. Defterët osmane dëshmojnë se edhe në anën e Pejës (në Dukagjin) më 1485 thuaj se e gjithë popullsia ishte shqiptare. Sipas defterëve turke të 1571 dhe 1591, po kjo gjendje etnike ka qenë edhe në territorin e Altun-ilisë (Reka e Keqe), si edhe në mbarë sanxhakun e Dukagjinit. Të dhëna të ngjashme sjell edhe defteri i sanxhakut të Vushtrrisë të viteve 1566-1574. Është me interes të theksohet se nga këto deftere turke shihet se gjysma e banorëve të mëhallës së shqiptarëve në Janjevë nuk kishin antroponimi (emra) shqip edhe pse cilësoheshin shqiptarë (arbanas), por mbanin emra ortodoksë sllavë, ose emra të përzier shqiptaro-sllavë.( Selami Pulaha, Popullsia shqiptare gjatë shekujve XV-XVI, Tiranë, 1984; Defteri i regjistrimit të sanxhakut të Shkodrës më 1485, I-II, Tiranë, 1874). Kjo anomali rrjedh nga presioni i madh i patrikanës së Pejës, e cila ka pasur autorizime të mëdha nga sulltani për të sunduar të gjithë të krishterët në këto vise, pra edhe shqiptarët të besimit katolik në Janjevë. Udhëpërshkruesi i njohur turk, Evlia Çelebiu shkruante në vjetët 60 të shekullit 17, se në Vushtrri nuk dinin të flisnin boshnjakisht, por flasin shqip dhe turqisht. Albanologu i njohur, Th. Ippen shkruan se gjatë shekullit 17 shumicën e banorëve të Mitrovicës e përbëjnë shqiptarët. Edhe vetë patriku i Pejës, Arsenije Çarnojeviq, shkruante në një letër të dërguar perandorit austriak në Vjenë më 27 qershor 1698 se në Kosovë dhe në viset e skajshme të saj, banojnë shqiptarët e rashjanët (serbët). Kronisti francez i shekullit 14, F. Dë Mezier, dëshmon se beteja e Kosovës (1389) u zhvilluar në trevën e Shqipërisë. Udhëpërshkruesi francez i shekullit 15, B.dë la Broker, shkruante se Kosova ndodhet në Shqipëri. Në dokumentacionet austriakë, italianë dhe osmanë, Prishtina, Peja etj. ndodhën në Shqipëri, kurse Prizrenin e shënojnë si kryeqytet të Shqipërisë. (Jahja Drançolli, Kosova dhe shqiptarët në shekullin 15-17, Kosova  revistë historike- politike, nr.8, Prishtinë, 2000, f.59-64). Fjala është për popullsinë shqiptare të viseve të përmendura, pra për Shqipërinë Etnike, meqenëse Shqipëria si shtet i pavarur politik në atë kohë ende nuk ekzistonte.

Vetëm këto të dhëna mjaftojnë për ta demantuar tezën e gabuar serbe për mohimin e saj të prezencës shqiptare në Kosovë para luftës austro-turke më 1690. Madje, fakti se në këtë luftë kanë marrë pjesë si vullnetarë më se 15 mijë shqiptarë nga Kosova, Maqedonia e Sanxhaku i Jenipazarit, të udhëhequr nga arqipeshkvi i Shkupit, letrari i njohur shqiptar, Pjetër Bogdani. Në këtë luftë ka marr pjesë edhe një numër i vogël serbësh, të udhëhequr nga patriku serb i Pejës, Arsenije Çarnojeviq. Historiografia dhe Kisha ortodokse serbe, kanë trilluar dyndjen e madhe të serbëve nga Kosova pas vitit 1690, nën udhëheqjën e patrikut Çarnojeviq. Mirëpo, kjo përpjekje e tyre ka vetëm qëllim politik , për të treguar gjoja autoktoninë e serbëve dhe kolonizimin e shqiptarëve në Kosovë. Ky trillim i tyre është demaskuar nga argumentet historike, madje në kohën e fundit edhe nga historiani anglez Noel Malkolm, i cili me argumente arkivore tregon të vërtetën, se kurrfarë dyndje të tillë nuk ka papsur. Kuptohet se individët, para së gjithash udhëheqësit e vullnetarëve me familjet e tyre, janë strehuar para invadimit të ushtrisë turke. Shumë shqiptarë janë strehuar në viset malore të Shqipërisë, ndërsa një numër i vogël kanë shkuar, bashkë me serbët në veri. Shqiptarët janë vendosur në Sllavoni në fshatrat Hrtkovci, Nikinci, Jarak etj. Patriku ka ikur me përcjellësit e tij dhe me disa kuaj të ngarkuar, në drejtim të Sanxhakut, po në Serbi e kanë plaçkitur serbët, siç thonë disa historianët. Kur janë krijuar kushtet, kur ka kaluar rreziku, shumë familje shqiptare të strehuara në Malësi, janë kthyer në trojet e tyre në Kosovë e në Maqedoni, të cilat kanë qenë shtrënguar ti braktisin më 1690 dhe në raste të tjera të ngjashme. Këtë e kanë konstatuar edhe punonjësit shkencorë të Institutit të Kulturës Popullore të Tiranës, të cilët janë marrë me studimin e jetës së popullsisë në Malësi, ku mbahet mend shumë mirë tradita brez pas brezi shekuj me radhë, e cila dëshmon se shumica e këtyre banorëve prejardhjen e kanë nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia, ku të parët e tyre janë kthyer kur kanë qenë kushtet e volitshme.

Kishat ortodokse mesjetare që gjendën sot në Kosovë (Graçanica afër Prishtinës, Levishka në Prizren, Patrikana në Pejë, dhe kisha e Deviqit në Drenicë), nuk janë dëshmi e kulturës serbe, sepse ato janë ndërtuar para ardhjes së tyre në këto treva, kurse më vonë, kishën e Deçanit e ka projektuar dhe e ka mbikëqyrur zbatimin e projektit prifti katolik shqiptar fra Vita Kuçi nga Kotorri. Këtë e sqaron mirë edhe shkencëtari serb, Pero Slijepçeviq, i cili ka botuar më 1934 në një revistë shkencore studimin e tij mbi manastirët (kishat) e vjetër ortodoksë, ku thotë se këto kisha nuk janë vepër e atyre sundimtarëve serbë, emrin e të cilëve e kanë ato, sepse në atë kohë Serbët nuk kanë pasur kurrfarë tradite të vetën në ndërtimtari, as në pikturim......Nemanjiqët kanë ndërtuar (financuar) edhe larg kufijve të shtetit serb, me qëllim të afirmimit të dinastisë së tyre....Monumentët shpirtërorë të tyre, janë para së gjithash përmendore dhe gurë kufitarë të fitoreve. Manastirë të tillë kanë financuar edhe në Jerusalem, në Stambol, në Greqi etj. (Pero Slijepçeviq, Stare srpske zaduzhbine, Ogledi, faqe 92-122, Beograd 1934).

Në kohën e Nemanjiqve, pushteti dhe Kisha ortodokse serbe kanë uzurpuar shumë kisha të katolikëve. Monumentet kryesore të kultit të krishterë në Kosovë, të cilat sot konsiderohen kisha apo manastire ortodokse serbe, në shumicën e rasteve janë ndërtuar, rindërtuar, apo meremetuar mbi themelet e monumenteve të moçme të periudhës romake e bizantine. (Dr. Jahja Drançolli, Monumentet e kultit katolik në Kosovë, Koha Ditore, Prishtinë, 14 prill 2001). Me zgjerimin e kufijve drejt jugut, është përfshirë një numër i madh i manastirëve të vjetër. Në atë kohë edhe Shqiptari Progon Zguri, heterijarh i madh i oborrit (mbretëror) bizantin, ka përtërirë më 1295 kishën e Zonjës Bekuar në Ohër.(K. Jireçek, Istorija Srba,I, Beograd, 1952, f. 193-265). Në lidhje me argumente të paqenë, të trilluarë, serbët e kanë pagëzuar Kosovën si Serbi e Vjetër (Stara Serbija). Por ekzistojnë edhe argumente të kundërta, jo të pëlqyeshme për politikën ekspansioniste serbe. Kështu, autorë të ndryshëm dhe burime arkivore venedikase e raguziane, Podgoricën dhe gjithë bregdetin malazias e përfshinë në kuadër të Shqipërisë. Madje, edhe autorët nga oborri mbretëror serb, G.Cambllaku e K. Filozofi, e konsideronin Zetën trevë shqiptare, siç e konsideron po kështu edhe vetë car Dushani në një kartë të vitit 1349. (Jahja Drançolli, Kosova dhe shqiptarët në shekullin XV-XVII, revista Kosova, nr. 8, Prishtinë, 2000 ). Nga ana tjetër, në atë kohë një pjesë e madhe e shqiptarëve kanë qenë të besimit ortodoks, të cilët me dhunë i ka asimiluar e sllavizuar kisha serbe.

Toponimet sllave në Kosovë e më gjerë, Serbia i merr si argument për të vërtetuar të drejtën e saj pronësore mbi Kosovën. Por shkenca ka vërtetuar se toponimet, madje edhe homonimet, nuk janë gjithmonë argument i qëndrueshëm për të vërtetuar përkatësinë etnike të një regjioni, ose të një individi, nëse është fjala për homonimet. Këto mund të jenë vetëm argument i ndikimit, huazimit, ose pushtimit të huaj të vendit të caktuar. Serbët, por jo vetëm ata, janë të prirur për të serbizuar çdo gjë që është e mundur. Këtë e kanë bërë sa herë që kanë pasur mundësi ta bëjnë. Në Kosovë edhe disa qyteteve ua kanë ndërrua emrin pas Luftës ballkanike më 1912, si p.sh. duke e quajtur Ferizajn  Uroshevac, Hanin e Elezit  Gjeneral Jankoviq, Skënderajn  Serbicë e kështu me radhë, ndërsa shumë fshatra i kanë pagëzuar me emra të heronjëve nga miti i betejës së Kosovës: Llazarevo, Milloshevo, Obiliq, Devet Jugoviqa etj. Madje, edhe Rrafshin e Dukagjinit e quajnë Metohi, sa herë që përmendet Kosova, ata thonë Koosovo i Metohija, duke dëshiruar që edhe në këtë mënyrë të vërtetohet karakteri serb i kësaj pjese të Kosovës. Por ky nuk është kurrfarë argumenti valid, sepse fjala Metohi vjen nga greqishtja metoh, që do të thotë pronë, vakëf i kishës, ose i xhamisë. Dhe kjo nuk ka kurrfarë rëndësie politike, ose historike, sepse prona, ose metohi të tilla, kanë pasur në të kaluarën, dhe kanë edhe sot shumë kisha e xhami, siç do ti kenë edhe në të ardhmen. Kishës ortodokse i janë dhënë prona bujqësore (metohi) në kohën e feudalizmit mesjetar nga sundimtarët e ndryshëm, madje edhe nga okupatori turk, për lëvërdi të tyre politike dhe shpirtërore. Por toponimet sllave në trojet shqiptare, madje edhe në Greqi, mund të jenë më parë bullgare se serbe, sepse në Ballkan ka sunduar gjatë kohë, qysh nga shekulli i nëntë, perandori bullgar Samuili, me seli në Ohër, kështu që edhe në atë kohë është përhapur toponimia sllave në viset e huaja të pushtuara, shumë vjet para se të shtrihej pushteti i Stefan Nemanjës, ose car Dushanit në këto treva. Madje, shkenca, politika dhe kisha serbe, duke insistuar në argumente të tilla, veprojnë kundër vetës, kundër tezës serbe për të drejtat historike, sepse edhe në Serbi ka shumë toponime turke. Bile edhe Beogradi është shumë i pasur me to, duke filluar që nga qendra e tij Kalemekdani, Terazije e Qubura, deri te Karaburma, Topçideri, Rospi Quprija, i etj.

Sipas logjikës serbe për të drejtat historike, sot Turqia duhet ta sundojë Serbinë/Argumentet historike të kohëve moti të kaluara, nuk mund të merren si argument për të zgjidhur problemet aktuale ndëretnike, pra as për të sunduar sot Serbia Kosovën. Madje, argumentet historike në këtë drejtim janë në anën e shqiptarëve e jo të serbëve. Nëse gjykohet sipas logjikës serbe, atëherë sot Turqia duhet ta sundojë Serbinë, e cila e ka sunduar rreth 500 vjet dhe e cila në Ballkan ka ndërtuar shumë xhami monumentale, teqe, ura, rrugë, hamame, kroje etj., të cilat ekzistojnë edhe sot në Kosovë, kurse në Serbi, serbët i kanë rrënuar deri në themel. Sipas kësaj logjike serbe, edhe shqiptarët mund të kërkojnë ringjalljen e Perandorisë Ilire, e cila përfshinte, përveç tjerave, edhe territoret prej Adriatikut deri në Savë e Danub. Prandaj, Serbia duhet ti kthehet realitetit aktual dhe ardhmërisë e jo mitologjisë mesjetare, të bazuar në argumente të falsifikuara e të trilluara. Kosovën e Shkupin dhe qytetet e tjera në Maqedoni, i kanë çliruar shqiptarët më 1912, por Serbia me fuqi të madhe ushtarake e armatim modern të kohës, e ka okupuar Kosovën përkohësisht, sepse ajo e humbi luftën kundër austriakëve më 1915 dhe ushtria e qeveria serbe iku në Shqipëri ku bëri gjenocid ndaj popullsisë civile.( Dimitrije Tucoviq, Srbija i Albanija  Jedan prilog kritici zavojevaçke politike srpske burzhoazije, Beograd, 1914; Zgjedhje punimesh, II, Prishtinë, 1981).

Kah fundi i vitit 1918, Serbia përsëri e okupoi Kosovën, me ndihmën e ushtrisë franceze. Ky okupim zgjati rreth 20 vjet, deri në prill më 1941, kur ushtria gjermane e dëboi ushtrinë jugosllave nga Jugosllavia, madje vetëm brenda 7 ditëve.(Alfredo Jeri, Crollo in sette giorni, Roma  Milano, 1941). Kështu Kosova përsëri iu bashkua Shqipërisë, siç ka qenë edhe gjatë Luftës së parë botërore. Pra, sa herë që ka hyrë Serbia në Kosovë, ajo ka qenë vetëm okupatore e përkohshme e asgjë tjetër, madje edhe kur ajo vetë ka qenë vasale e fqinjëve, sidomos e Turqisë. Kështu, argumentet për shtetësinë dhe kulturën serbe në Kosovë, bien poshtë para të vërtetës objektive shkencore.

Kot përpiqet Serbia që ta kualifikojë Kosovën si Jerusalem dhe si zemër të saj. Madje, siç shkruan historiani i njohur anglez, Noel Malkolm, Kjo zemër është vendosur në trupin e huaj, sepse në Kosovë jetojnë shqiptarët, të cilët e përbëjnë shumicën dërmuese të popullsisë së saj. (Noel Malkolm, Kosova  një histori e shkurtër, Prishtinë, 2005). Populli thotë: Të kujt janë delet në livadh, edhe livadhi asht i tij. Kosova është e tillë vetëm për shqiptarët. Koha e kolonializmit moti ka kaluar në Azi e në Afrikë. Kanë mbetur koloni të sllavëve e grekëve vetëm trojet etnike shqiptare në kontinentin e Evropës, në shekullin 21, në saje të vendimit të padrejtë të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 1913 dhe Konferencës së paqes në Paris më 1920, kur u copëtuan trevat etnike shqiptare, duke iu dhuruar fqinjëve tanë grekë e sllavë më se 2/3 e tyre, pra rreth 60 mijë kilometër katrorë. Problemi i sotëm i Kosovës, dhe i të gjithë shqiptarëve në Ballkan, i ka rrënjët në Londër e në Paris. Tash është koha të shkulën këto rrënjë dhe mos të përkrahen apetitet kolonialiste greko-sllave ortodokse në truallin e Evropës demokratike bashkëkohore.

Argumenti se një popull nuk mund ti ketë dy shtete, (Kosova dhe Shqipëria) gjithashtu nuk pi ujë, sepse ka shumë shembuj të tillë, që nga Tajvani, Koreja, Qiproja, Moldavia e deri te Austria. Madje, edhe serbët i kanë dy shtete  Serbinë dhe Republikën Serbe në Bosnje. Ata pretendojnë ta kenë të tillë edhe Kosovën, ose të paktën disa republika të vogla serbe në Kosovë në formën e komunave serbe etnikisht të pastra. Por nëse serbët insistojnë që shqiptarët nuk mund ti kenë dy shtete, atëherë problemi mund të zgjidhet ashtu si është drejt, përkatësisht ti bashkohet Kosova Shqipërisë. Madje, zgjidhja më e drejt e problemit të Kosovës do tishte vetëm kjo. Por, ne jemi realistë dhe e respektojmë qëndrimin ndërkombëtar që tiu përmbahemi standardeve, ndër të cilët është edhe ai për mosndryshimin e kufijve. Politika euroatlantike e proceseve të integrimit mund të jetë rasti kur të vihet në rend të ditës edhe ky problem i madh i krijuar më 1913 në Londër dhe 1920 në Paris.

Argumenti serb se faktori ndërkombëtar e ka njohur Jugosllavinë si shtet sovran më 1918, ku përfshihej edhe Kosova, e cila për këtë arsye duhet të jetë pronë e Serbisë, gjithashtu bie poshtë, sepse Jugosllavia nuk ekziston më dhe se nga ajo janë ndarë të gjithë popujt sllavë që ishin në kuadër të saj, megjithëse janë bashkuar vullnetarisht me të më 1918. Pse të mbetet nën Serbi sot Kosova me popullsi 90% shqiptare, e cila nuk ka hyrë në kuadër të Jugosllavisë me vullnetin e saj, por ka qenë e okupuar. Përveç kësaj, shqiptarët nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me serbët sllavë ortodoksë, përveç armiqësisë shekullore, të shkaktuar nga politika ekspansioniste serbe ndaj trojeve shqiptare.

Prandaj, Kosova në bazë të drejtës për vetëvendosje, duhet të jetë shtet i lirë i pavarur dhe sovran, me të gjitha të drejtat siç i kanë ish-republikat e ish-Jugosllavisë dhe shtetet e tjerë të Evropës, me të drejta të plota për të gjitha minoritetet, pa dallim feje e kombësie.

Metodat e hershme të politikës serbe për zhdukjen e popullit shqiptar/Janë të shumta metodat e politikës ekspansioniste serbe për uzurpimin e trojeve shqiptare, dhe të gjitha kanë për qëllim pastrimin etnik të Kosovës nga shqiptarët dhe kolonizimin e saj me serbë e malazezë. Para së gjithash, qysh në Kodin e car Dushanit të shekullit 14, shqiptarët trajtohen shpesh edhe si barinj, bashkë me vllahët, madje, iu mohohet edhe përkatësia fetare si të krishterë të atëhershëm, por quhen si heretikë, ose gjysëmfetarë (polluverci). Këtë politikë ndaj shqiptarëve e ka ndjekur edhe Bizanti gjatë sundimit të tij në këto hapësira shqiptare gjeografike, duke u përpjekur për denacionalizimin dhe dëbimin e tyre. Po kështu edhe më vonë, bëhen përpjekje të ndryshme për të injoruar përkatësinë kombëtare të shqiptarëve, duke i kamufluar me pagëzime të ndryshëm, si p.sh. turq, muhamedanë, arnautashë (serbë të shqiptarizuar!), jugosllavë etj. Nga ana tjetër, statistika zyrtare serbe kurrë nuk e ka dhënë numrin e saktë të shqiptarëve, as në Serbi, as në vise të tjera në kohën e Jugosllavisë. Njëkohësisht numri i serbëve tregohej shumë më i madh se çishte në realitet, sidomos në viset me popullsi etnikisht të përzier.

Politika dhe kisha serbe kanë krijuar me shekuj mitin e Kosovës, duke falsifikuar ngjarjet historike. Madje, betejën e Kosovës serbët e kanë humbur brenda ditës në mënyrë katastrofike, kështu që ajo përfundoi me fitoren e ushtrisë turke. Mirëpo, serbët edhe sot e kësaj dite e festojnë këtë humbje më 28 qershor si fitore të tyre shpirtërore, bile edhe si njëfarë argumenti për të drejtën e tyre që ta kenë Kosovën sot koloni të vetën, madje, si Jerusalem, si tokë të shenjtë të tyre, si zemër serbe, sepse aty është derdhur gjaku i trimave serbë para më se 600 vjet. Por historia tregon se në betejën e Kosovës ka marrë pjesë edhe koalicioni krishterë, pra edhe shqiptarët, e jo vetëm serbët, të cilët çdo gjë duan tia lënë vetes. Nga ana tjetër, askush në botë nuk e feston humbjen, përveç serbëve. Serbët kanë sajuar edhe mitin e Kosovës në ciklin e posaçëm në poezinë popullore, duke madhëruar heroizmin e trimave legjendarë serbë, të cilëve u vinë ndihmë edhe zanat e malit, luanët e shpellave dhe engjëjt e qiellit. Me këto marri mitologjike edhe sot edukohet rinia shkollore serbe. Historiani rus, Aleksandër Gilferding, i cili ka qenë konsull në Bosnje e Hercegovinë në shekullin 19, shkruan: Serbët e vjetër nuk kanë pasur mjaft talent dhe kanë pasur pak aftësi për ta kuptuar e shkruar historinë... Beteja e Kosovës (1389) për njerëzit e arsimuar ka shërbyer si temë pallavrash gjoja shkencore të divoçme. (A.F. Gilferding, Putovanje po Hercegovini, Bosni i Staroj Srbiji, Sarajevo, 1972, 241-245) Por, siç shkruan Dragolub Todoroviq në veprën e tij Libri mbi Qosiqin  Në mitin e Kosovës asgjë nuk është e vërtetë... Pas disfatës në Kosovë (më 1389) serbët nuk bien në robërinë turke, sepse u bënë vasalë më besnikë të turqve.... Serbët bashkëkohorë nuk e njohin historinë e vërtetë, ata janë vetëm nën ndikimin e historisë mitologjike, e cila ndër serbët është jashtëzakonisht e zhvilluar... Serbët, më në fund, pas 20 shekujve duhet ti pranojnë bile parimet themelore të krishtërimit... Ata që kanë proklamuar se Kosova është tokë e shenjtë serbe, kanë harruar se kështu ua kanë dërguar një porosi direkte të kobshme atyre që jetojnë në atë tokë, të cilët atje janë pakicë e parëndësishme- dy milionë shqiptarë! Megjithatë, Dobrica Qosiqi, shkrimtar dhe ish-president i Jugosllavisë, shkruan se Kosova është tokë e shenjtë e Serbisë dhe atë do ta mbrojnë nga shqiptarët me pushkë, në qoftë se ka nevojë. Qosiqi ka qenë miku më intim i krerëve kryesorë të policisë sekrete (UDB-së) Aleksandër Rankoviqit , Slobodan Peneziq - Kërcunit etj., armiq të përbetuar të shqiptarëve në përgjithësi, bashkë me Qosiqin, i cili i ka nxitur kolonistët serbë të Kosovës në demonstrata masive dhe akcione të tjera armiqësore e kriminale kundër shqiptarëve.( Dragoljub Todoroviq, Knjiga o Qosiqu, Beograd, 2005).

Pra, edhe me përralla mitologjike, dhe me muret e kishave ortodokse të kohës bizantine, serbët përpiqen ta bindin botën se Kosova është e tyre dhe se shqiptarët autoktonë duhet të jenë robër të Serbisë. Çdo formë e bashkësisë politike me Serbinë, për shqiptarët ka qenë burg i llojit të vet, deri diku edhe për të tjerët. Me asnjë kusht shqiptarët nuk do të pranojnë që problemi i Kosovës të zgjidhet nën ombrellë të Serbisë çfarëdo ngjyre të ketë ajo.

Përveç argumenteve historike, të cilat dëshmojnë për autoktoninë e shqiptarëve, shumë shekuj para ardhjes së serbëve në këto anë, edhe vetë fakti që turqit kanë caktuar Kosovën për fushë mejdani më 28 qershor 1389, tregon se Kosova atëherë ka qenë e banuar me popullsi shqiptare, me një popullsi asnjanëse, indiferente në këtë konflikt serbo-turk. Nuk është e logjikshme nga aspekti strategjik i luftës, që Turqia të kërkojë mejdan në një fushë të banuar me popullsi armiqësore serbe. Sidoqoftë, mitologjia serbe nuk mund të jetë kurrfarë argumenti në favor të politikës ekspansioniste serbe ndaj Kosovës. Madje, edhe historia nacionale serbe është e ngjyrosur me këtë mitologji dhe psikologji të rrënjosur edhe në popullin serb gjatë shekujve në saje të edukatës së gabuar shkollore, fetare e politike.

Metodat e dhunshme për pastrimin etnik të Kosovës/Gjatë sundimit të Jugosllavisë së Versajit (1918-1941), Serbia mori masa të ndryshme drastike për ti shpërngulur shqiptarët nga trojet e tyre etnike dhe për ti kolonizuar në to kolonët serbë e malazezë. Akademiku monstrum, Vasa Çubrilloviq, ia ka paraqitur qeverisë mbretërore një referat gjenocidial më 1937, për zhdukjen e shqiptarëve nga Jugosllavia. Këtë referat qeveria jugosllave, përkatësisht serbe, e ka zbatuar me dhunë të përhershme ndaj tyre, me taksa të rënda, burgim të njerëzve të pafajshëm, tortura e vrasje, kështu që më se 250 mijë shqiptarë janë detyruar ti braktisin trojet e tyre e të vendosen në shkretëtirat e Anadollit në Turqi dhe pjesërisht në Shqipëri. Në atë kohë, vetëm në fillim, janë vendosur në Kosovë, në pronat e uzurpuara shqiptare, më se 60 mijë kolonë serbë e malazezë. Për ta kamufluar këtë terror ndaj popullsisë së qetë shqiptare, qeveria e Beogradit deklaronte se kjo është vetëm reformë agrare, akcion i mbledhjes së armëve, aksion kundër komitëve dhe armiqve të shtetit etj. (Dr. Millovan Obradoviq, Agrarna reforma i kolonizacija na Kosovu (1918-1941), Prishtina, 1981).

Akademiku Çubrilloviq shkruante në referatin e tij se qeveria duhet të organizojë djegien e fshatrave dhe vrasjen e shqiptarëve natën, kurse ditën duhet të simulojë gjoja ndjekjen e aktorëve të krimeve të natës. Madje, ai propozonte se për aksione të tilla terroriste është më i përshtatshëm fisi malazias Vasojeviq, i cili duhet të angazhohet në këtë aksion. (Dr. Vasa Çubriloviq, Lexpulsion albanais - Memoire presente le 7 mars 1937 a Belgrade). Një referat tjetër të ngjashëm më këtë, Çubriloviqi e ka shkruar në tetor më 1944 për Qeverinë jugosllave-komuniste, e cila erdhi në pushtet me ndihmën e armatës kuqe sovjetike. Edhe gjatë sundimit të Jugosllavisë social-komuniste, ndaj shqiptarëve u morën masa drastike dhe gjenocidiale, kështu që u detyruan të shpërngulen për në Turqi e Shqipëri më se 250 mijë vetë. Janë bërë vrasje masive të shqiptarëve, pa kurrfarë përgjegjësie, të njerëzve të pafajshëm, deportime në kampin famëkeq Goli Otok, për arsye politike antikomuniste, janë detyruar familjet shqiptare që të deklarohen se janë të kombësisë turke, shqiptarët janë pushuar nga puna në përmasa të mëdha, janë mbyllur shkollat shqipe etj. Por do të mbetet në histori i paharrueshëm gjenocidi i Tivarit në dimrin e vitit 1945, kur u pushkatuan në këtë qytet më se 4.200 djem shqiptarë, të cilët qeveria komuniste serbe i kishte mobilizuar gjoja për të luftuar kundër ushtrisë gjermane në bregdet, në Istër e në Slloveni. Në realitet, përveç këtyre të pushkatuarve në Tivar, janë vrarë edhe shumë të tjerë në Dubrovnik, Trogir, në ishuj, në Goricë etj., por dhe gjatë rrugës, të cilën e kanë kaluar në këmbë prej Prizrenit deri në Tivar, të veshur e të mbathur shumë keq dhe pa ushqim. Këta të mobilizuar nuk kanë qenë të pajisur me asgjë ushtarake, madje as një armë nuk e kanë pasur me veti, sepse kanë qenë të caktuar për likuidim masiv, siç është programi i përhershëm sekret i çdo qeverie serbe gjatë gjithë shekujve, për pastrimin etnik të trojeve shqiptare.

Ky program antishqiptar serb ka ardhur në shprehje sidomos gjatë viteve 1998-99, kur u okupua Kosova nga ushtria serbe, e cila bëri gjenocid të tmerrshëm, duke vrarë dhe masakruar rreth 15 mijë civilë shqiptarë, shumë gra e fëmijë, duke dëbuar me dhunë rreth 1 milion civilë, të cilët u strehuan në Shqipëri, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi, në Evropën Perëndimore dhe në Amerikë. Në saje të rezistencës shqiptare, por para së gjithash në saje të intervenimit të aviacionit luftarak të NATO-së, me angazhimin e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, në qershor më 1999 u dëbua okupatori i egër serb nga Kosova.

Është krejtësisht e kotë dhe kundër logjikës të bisedohet me Serbinë për pavarësinë e Kosovës, e cila në politikën e saj ekspansioniste shekullore ka për qëllimi zhdukjen e popullit shqiptar nga trojet e tij etnike dhe pushtimin e bregdetit Adriatik shqiptar. Me këtë qëllim ajo deri tash, gjatë historisë ka uzurpuar më se gjysmën e trojeve etnike shqiptare, duke bërë gjenocid të vazhdueshëm në popullsinë civile shqiptare, siç dëshmojnë shumë autorë objektivë të huaj e vendorë, madje edhe politikani i njohur serb Dimitrije Tucoviqi, por edhe shumë autoritete ndërkombëtare kanë qenë dëshmitarë okularë çka ka bërë Serbia në popullin shqiptar më 1998-99 në Kosovë.

Kisha ortodokse serbe  përkrahëse e politikës ekspansioniste serbe/Kisha ortodokse serbe është kishë nacionale, dhe kjo nuk ka asgjë të keqe nëse e kryen misionin e ideologjisë, përkatësisht të doktrinës së krishterë, për të mirën e kombit serb, duke respektuar të drejtat humane e kombëtare të tjerëve, pra, duke u angazhuar për paqe, tolerancë, barazi e dashuri mes individëve dhe kombeve të ndryshëm, me përkatësi të ndryshme fetare e kombëtare. Mirëpo, mjerisht, Kisha ortodokse serbe gjithmonë ka qenë në shërbim të politikës së ditës të qeverisë serbe. Madje, edhe kur Serbia nuk ekzistonte si shtet i pavarur, e kjo ka ngjarë shekuj me radhë, Kisha ortodokse serbe e kryente misionin e shtetit, duke u paraqitur botërisht para autoriteteve sunduese si institucion fetar me shërbime përkatëse krishterë, por në realitet ajo kryente punë politike, nacionale, madje nacionaliste ekstremiste. Ajo luante rolin e shtetit nën plafin fetar. As kjo nuk do të ishte gjë e keqe, sikur të ishte politika e shtetit demokratike, paqësore, e drejtë, konstruktive etj. Mirëpo, historia tregon se shteti serb kurrë nuk ka pasur qeveri e cila do ta ndiqte një politikë të tillë. Përkundrazi, Serbia kurrë nuk ka pasur një sistem demokratik të vërtetë. Ajo ka ndjekur gjithmonë politikën ekspansioniste, sidomos për të pushtuar territoret etnike e historike shqiptare.

Përgjegjësia e Kishës ortodokse serbe, si përkrahëse e politikës së tillë, nuk është e vogël. Këtë e ilustron shumë qartë autori serb Mirko Gjorgjeviqi, i cili më 1998, përveç tjerash, shkruante: Është traditë bizantine që kisha ortodokse të mishërohet me shtetin dhe të jetë në njëfarë mënyre institucion shtetëror. Për të qenë edhe më keq, kjo traditë në botën ortodokse ende është gjallë, ndërsa ndër ne është gjithnjë më e gjallë, sidomos gjatë dekadës së fundit... Kisha është shkrirë me shtetin...dhe me strukturat totalitare të disa partive politike...kështu që në periudhën e kaluar dhjetëvjeçare të diktaturës së Milosheviqit, Kisha nuk ka qenë vetëm dëshmitar, por edhe pjesëmarrëse në të gjitha punët. Kjo nuk guxo të harrohet. Në disa momente të krizës, kur shihej se Millosheviqi po dështon politikisht, Kisha i dha përkrahje vendimtare, bile edhe patriku (Pavle) më 1995 ia ka dhënë Milosheviqit nënshkrimin e tij blanko që ti përfaqësojë të gjithë serbët. Në histori këto janë shembuj të rrallë në marrëdhëniet ndërmjet kishës e shtetit... Por nëse kisha është e krishterë, ajo nuk guxon të kufizohet vetëm në fisin e vet, në popullin e vet, ose në bashkësinë e vet. Ajo nuk guxon ta harrojë porosinë universale. Këtu ka shkretuar Kisha ortodokse (serbe), është bërë nacionale e ngushtë, me çka ka tradhtuar përmbajtjen (qëllimin) e vet, thotë në fund Mirko Gjorgjeviq. (Crkva  svedok i sauçesnik,Nasha Borba, 13 janar 1998, faqe 11).

Kjo përkrahje ka qenë e gjithanshme, por sidomos në planin e përpjekjeve për asimilimin fetar e kombëtar të shqiptarëve, për uzurpimin e kishave katolike të tyre dhe për përvetësimin e pronave të tyre. Me ndarjen e kishës krishterë më 1054 në Kishën ortodokse të lindjes dhe në Kishën katolike të perëndimit, një pjesë e shqiptarëve të Kosovës lindore, që nga Kaçaniku deri në Mitrovicë, kanë qenë kryesisht ortodoksë, nën ndikimin e shtetit Bizantin ortodoks, kurse pjesa tjetër e shqiptarëve të Kosovës kanë qenë kryesisht katolikë, nën ndikimin e Romës e të Venedikut.

Gjatë sundimit të Bizantit në këto vise, por edhe gjatë sundimit osman, Kisha ortodokse serbe ka bërë presion të madh në shqiptarët ortodoksë e katolikë në Kosovë, të cilët gjatë kohës janë sllavizuar. Edhe gjatë sundimit turk, ky proces i sllavizmit të shqiptarëve ka pasur mjaft sukses. Madje, patriku ortodoks i Pejës ka pasur autorizim të posaçëm nga sulltani për të sunduar të krishterët e këtyre viseve. Kisha ortodokse serbe ka qenë juridikisht e legalizuar si institucion i Perandorisë otomane. Turqia i ka dhënë kësaj kishe status feudal dhe i ka dhuruar edhe fshatra (vakëfe-metohe) bashkë me banorët e tyre. Pushteti turk përmes kishës serbe i ka zbatuar kërkesat dhe ligjet e veta. Por edhe kisha, me ndihmën e pushtetit turk, ka mbledhur taksat dhe detyrimet e tjera nga popullsia krishtere, duke e eksploatuar kështu nga të dy anët. (Miodrag Popoviq, Vidovdan i çasni krst, Beograd, 1976, f.42).

Nga dokumentet e Vatikanit shihet qartë veprimi i klerit ortodoksë serb në sllavizmin e shqiptarëve dhe në uzurpimin e kishave katolike, sidomos në Prizren, në Mitrovicë, Novobërd, në Mal të Zi etj., për çka edhe papa ka intervenuar pranë autoriteteve serbe. Sipas të dhënave të traditës, e cila mbahet mend në popull, dhe në bazë të fakteve historike që ekzistojnë, edhe kisha e Deçanit është ndërtuar në themelet e kishës së vjetët katolike shqiptare. Popullsia vendore edhe tash mban mend se aty ka qenë Kisha e Gashit (fis i Deçanit). Por ajo që e vërteton këtë, është fakti, dokumenti historik, nga i cili shihet se Kur car Dushani filloi rindërtimin e kishës së Deçanit, ai u detyrua të mbante një njësi ushtarake për vendasit (shqiptarë katolikë), sepse ata nuk lejonin që mjeshtrit të punonin në faltoren e tyre. Raste të tilla ka shumë, madje edhe kisha e sotme e Shna Prendës në Prizren, (Levishka), është ndërtuar mbi themelet e bazilikës së vjetër. (Sherif Delvina, Kishat në Kosovë, Pasqyra, Prishtinë, 9 qershor 2000). Historianët serbë, dhe Kisha ortodokse serbe kurrë nuk e përmendin këtë të vërtetë të uzurpimit të kishave shqiptare katolike. Deri vonë shqiptarët në Kosovë nuk kanë pasur intelektualë të mjaftueshëm për të zbuluar dokumentet historike që dëshmojnë qartas të vërtetën për këtë problem. Tash koha ka ndryshuar, madje edhe shkencëtarët e huaj kanë dhënë kontribut të çmueshëm në këtë drejtim. Por faktori ndërkombëtar nuk është i informuar për këtë sa duhet e si duhet. Shqiptarët nuk kërkojnën asgjë të huajën, kërkojnë vetëm trojet e veta.

Terrori i Kishës serbe ortodokse ndaj shqiptarëve katolikë dhe ortodoksë, për ti asimiluar, ka qenë në vazhdimësi i madh. Taksat e rënda kishtare e shtetërore, dhe detyrimet e tjera materiale e shpirtërore, siç ka qenë imponimi i klerit serb që edhe shqiptarët katolikë ti pagëzojnë fëmijët e tyre në kishën ortodokse serbe me emra sllavë, kanë bërë që shumë shqiptarë kanë humbur përkatësinë fetare katolike dhe kombësinë e tyre shqiptare.( Dr. Gaspër Gjini, Skopsko-Prizrenska biskupija kroz stoljeqa, Zagreb, 1986). Është për tu habitur që në literaturën shkencore serbe ky proces paraqitet krejtësisht rrejshëm, duke pohuar të kundërtën, përkatësisht gjoja se serbët janë shqiptarizuar gjatë sundimit osman në Kosovë. Kështu që, sipas autorëve të tillë, shqiptarët e Kosovës janë arnautashë, serbë të dikurshëm, e tash shqiptarë.

Pra, kishat ortodokse mesjetare që sot gjenden në Kosovë, të ndërtuara në kohën e Bizantit, kur serbet ende nuk kishin filluar të depërtojnë në këto anë, nga aspekti fetar janë sa të serbëve, aq edhe të shqiptarëve. Madje, ato i kanë ruajtur dhe mbrojtur shqiptarët gjatë shekujve. Bile, ka ekzistuar edhe institucioni i posaçëm zyrtar si vojvodë të kishave, i pranuar si i tillë nga autoritetet osmane dhe kishtare serbe. Sikur të mos ti kishin ruajtur këto kisha shqiptarët gjatë sundimit osman në Ballkan, sot nuk do të dihej as ku i kanë pasur themelet e tyre. Vetëm në saje të tolerancës, bujarisë, kujdesit e respektit ndaj objekteve sakrale, që është traditë shekullore e shqiptarëve, sot janë në këmbë këto monumente të kulturës mesjetare në Kosovë. (Mark Krasniqi, Rojtarët e kishave në Kosovë, Gjurmë e gjurmime, Prishtinë, 1979). Shkenca serbe kot bën përpjekje të mëdha për të bindur botën se këto kisha bizantine janë serbe. Në realitet serbët vetëm kanë bërë ndonjë meremetim të vogël në shekullin 14, ose ndonjë shtesë para derës kryesore të tyre (priprata), siç e pohon për Graçanicën edhe miku i serbëve, historiani Konstantin Jireçek dhe të tjerë. (K.Jireçek, vepër e cituar).

Ndikimi i propagandës serbe antishqiptare në opinionin ndërkombëtar/Përveç përpjekjeve për tua mohuar shqiptarëve prejardhjen e tyre ilire dhe autoktoninë në trojet e tyre shekullore, propaganda zyrtare serbe ka bërë çmos që ta bind opinionin ndërkombëtar, sidomos faktorët e vendosjes, se shqiptarët edhe si popull janë element negativ dhe i rrezikshëm për paqen në rajon dhe në Evropë. Sipas kësaj propagande, shqiptarët, të cilët janë shumica të besimit mysliman, janë njësoj fundamentalistë, fanatikë, keqbërës terroristë, destruktivë, jotolerantë etj.  siç janë disa grupe myslimane të Lindjes dhe të fiseve afrikane. Prandaj, sipas kësaj propagande, shqiptarët si popull nuk janë shtet-formues, nuk duhet të përkrahet kërkesa e tyre për pavarësinë e Kosovës, e cila duhet të mbetet në kuadër të Serbisë. Të gjitha këto janë gënjeshtra të thata.

Shqiptarët janë populli më fisnik në tërë Evropën dhe më gjerë. As një popull nuk është më besnik, më tolerant, më mikpritës, më human dhe më i ndershëm se populli shqiptar. Këtë e kanë përjetuar dhe vërtetuar shumë autorë të huaj, të cilët kanë pasur kontakt me këtë popull. Myslimanët shqiptarë vetëm Kuranin e kanë të përbashkët me myslimanët e Lindjes dhe asgjë tjetër. Ata, si vëllezërit e tyre shqiptarë të krishterë, kanë kulturën, psikologjinë, historinë, traditën dhe mënyrën e jetesës euro-perëndimore, janë popull evropian dhe gjithmonë të orientuar nga kultura, politika, interesi kombëtar e ekonomik dhe demokracia euroatlantike. Shqiptari është paqedashës, zemërgjerë dhe altruist. Ai para së gjithash është njeri në kuptimin më pozitiv të fjalës, pastaj shqiptar kombëtar, kurse feja për shqiptarin është bindje dhe problem privat i çdo individi. Shqiptari e do fenë e vet, por e respekton edhe fenë e huaj. Mjerisht, faktori ndërkombëtar i vendosjes, ndaj të cilit shqiptarët janë dhe do të jenë gjithmonë mirënjohës për dëbimin e okupatorit serb nga Kosova dhe për ndihmën e gjithanshme për përparimin e saj, duket se nuk e njeh Serbinë sa duhet, sidomos psikologjinë serbe, siç e njohin shqiptarët nga përvoja shekullore e idhët e tyre. Nuk e njohin opsesionin sekret të tyre për pushtimin e territoreve etnike shqiptare, për zhdukjen e popullit shqiptar nga faqja e dheut, për ringjalljen e perandorisë së car Dushanit, e cila pat jetë vetëm rreth 10 vjet, në territorin etnik grek dhe shqiptar në shekullin 14 të mesjetës.

Duke i besuar politikës dhe propagandës së rrejshme serbe, faktori ndërkombëtar duket se është bindur deri diku se shqiptarët e kanë uzurpuar Kosovën serbe, që është gënjeshtër me bisht e serbëve, e jo serbët Kosovën shqiptare, që është e vërtetë e pamohueshme. Kryeministri i Serbisë, Koshtunica e njeh të vërtetën historike për Kosovën, por ai megjithatë trumbeton këndej e andej se Kosova ka qenë, është e do të jetë gjithmonë serbe, dhe se Serbia nuk do të pajtohet që me pavarësinë eventuale të Kosovës, të shkëputën 15% të territorit shtetëror të saj. Por Koshtunica harron se kjo përqindje e territorit është tokë shqiptare, të cilën Serbia e ka okupuar me forcën ushtarake të aleatëve të saj më 1918.

Shtetet kolonialiste të Evropës në mënyrë të ngjashme kanë pushtuar e sunduar dikur shumë koloni të mëdha me miliona kilometra katrorë, por kur ka ardhur koha, ato kanë hequr dorë nga to, dhe sot ato koloni të dikurshme, tash janë shtete të lira, të pavarura e sovrane. Serbia do që të jetë përjashtim në këtë drejtim, të mbetet Kosova shqiptare koloni e saj. Mjerisht, duket se faktori ndërkombëtar i vendosjes nuk e ka këtë fakt parasysh, duke qenë nën ndikimin e propagandës agresive antishqiptare të politikës, kishës dhe shkencës serbe. Prandaj zvarritja e statusit politik të Kosovës, krijimi i enklavave etnikisht të pastra serbe, në formë të komunave serbe, përkrahja e kërkesave të ndryshme për privilegje të pakicës serbe në Kosovë, ndarja e Mitrovicës, mbajtja në fuqi e Rezolutës të Këshillit të Sigurimit 1244 për hir të Serbisë, prandaj na imponohet Serbia si partnere në negociatat për pavarësinë e Kosovës, prandaj e gjithë kjo padrejtësi e diskriminim i shqiptarëve, i popullit me shumicë dërmuese në Kosovë, të cilit kështu i mohohet e drejta e vetëvendosjes, e drejta për të qenë zot në shtëpinë e tyre shekullore, duke i dhënë kështu krah Serbisë. Si rezultat i kësaj politike diskriminuese, shqiptarëve u ofrohet zgjidhja e problemit të Kosovës me një pavarësi të kushtëzuar, e cila si e tillë nuk ka ekzistuar në botë. Pavarësia ose është pavarësi e plotë, ose nuk ekziston fare. Madje, na bindin se me zgjidhje të tillë duhet të kënaqen të dy palët - Serbia dhe shqiptarët, përkatësisht okupatori kriminel dhe viktima e tij! Ne i kemi plotësuar standardët që na kërkohen. Madje, ne i përmbahemi edhe kushtit kryesor  mosndryshimit të kufijve, përkatësisht  mosbashkimit me Shqipërinë, që është e drejtë e jona e natyrshme, të cilën e kanë realizuar të gjithë popujt fqinj tanë si në Evropën Perëndimore .

Nga ana tjetër, nga Serbia janë ndarë të gjitha republikat që ishin në shtetin e Federatës jugosllave, janë ndarë nga serbët, megjithëse të gjithë janë sllavë, me shumë gjëra të përbashkëta tradicionale, kulturore, historike, fetare etj. Janë ndarë sepse serbi, siç thotë populli, gjithmonë mund të jetë shërbëtor i mirë, siç ka qenë 500 vjet nën turq, por ai është zotëri tepër i keq kur është në pushtet. Shqiptarët nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me sllavët ortodoksë, me serbët posaçërisht, përveç armiqësisë shekullore të shkaktuar nga politika dhe praktika antishqiptare ekspansioniste e tyre. Megjithëkëtë, shqiptarët nuk duan që të jenë robër të së kaluares para shumë shekujsh. Është në interesin e përgjithshëm që të merremi me realitetin bashkëkohor dhe me të ardhmen, për të mirën tonë e të breznive që vinë pas nesh.

Enklavat serbe në Kosovë do të jenë të dëmshme edhe për serbët/Decentralizimi i pushtetit qendror në Kosovë është i nevojshëm, nëse kuptohet dhe zbatohet si duhet, si reformë e pushtetit në mënyrë që disa shërbime dhe disa kompetenca të arsyeshme, tu jepen komunave. Qëllimi duhet të jetë  afrimi i shërbimeve të ndryshme administrative qytetarëve në rajonin e komunës. Në fillim të diskutimeve rreth decentralizimit, kryesisht kështu është trajtuar ky problem. Mirëpo, ndërkohë ka marrë kuptim krejt tjetër. Me insistimin e Serbisë, është marrë qëndrimi për krijimin e komunave të reja etnikisht të pastra serbe. Madje, serbët kanë kërkuar që të formohen komuna serbe edhe aty ku janë vetëm disa qindra serbë, të krijohen nja 15 komuna të tilla të reja Për çudi edhe Grupi negociator shqiptar është pajtuar që të jenë 5-6 komuna të reja serbe! Serbia kërkon që komunat serbe të kenë lidhje direkte mes veti dhe ti financojë Serbia, e cila do tua sigurojë edhe rrymën elektrike të pandërprerë. Serbia në realitet e ka pushtuar pjesën veriore të Mitrovicës. E gjithë kjo në praktikë do të thotë krijimin e disa Serbive të vogla në Kosovën shtet të pavarur e sovran. Këtë pavarësi të Kosovës Serbia mund ta pranojë fare lehtë. Por kjo do të jetë rrezik i përhershëm për konflikte të rënda e të paparapara. Kështu Kosova e lirë dhe shtet i pavarur do të bie në robëri perfide, madje ndoshta, me nënshkrimin e përfaqësuesve të saj!

Serbët në komunat e tyre etnikisht të pastra (pra, pa popullsi shqiptare) do të jenë gjithmonë e në çdo rast të lidhura me qeverinë shoviniste antishqiptare të Beogradit, do të përpiqen për destabilizimin e bojkotimin e shtetit të Kosovës. Serbët e Kosovës, në kuadër të komunave etnikisht të pastra, do të jenë mollë sherri dhe Kali i Trojës i Serbisë në Kosovë. Serbët në Kosovë do të jenë element i huaj, grup kundërshtar i shtetit të Kosovës dhe i shqiptarëve.

Në një atmosferë të tillë të tensionuar, serbët nuk mund të qarkullojnë lirisht në Kosovë. Ata do të jenë të ngujuarnë enklavat e tyre, edhe nëse do të kenë dritë elektrike nga Serbia, ata do ta ndiejnë vetën si në njëfarë kampi të përqendrimit, ose në terr të burgut shtëpiak. Do të jenë të privuar nga rrjedhat ekonomike, kulturore, politike e shoqërore integruese të shoqërisë re demokratike kosovare. Do të jenë të varur nga shumë aspekte nga propaganda e qeverisë së Beogradit, e cilat do ti shfrytëzojë serbët e Kosovës për marketing politik të tyre në Serbi, për interesa vetjake karrieriste. Në këtë mënyrë marrëdhëniet ndërmjet shqiptarëve e serbëve gjithnjë do të keqësohen, por edhe me minoritete të tjera nuk do ti kenë punët mirë, për arsye të privilegjeve të tepruara, të cilat minoritetet e tjera nuk i kanë, as nuk i kërkojnë, sepse janë të paarsyeshme e të padrejta. Më në fund, serbët në Kosovë nuk duhet të kenë më shumë të drejta se shqiptarët në Luginën e Preshevës. Serbët nuk duhet të harrojnë pjesëmarrjen e tyre aktive në gjenocidin e ushtrisë serbe ndaj shqiptarëve më 1998-1999, por edhe më parë. Ne nuk jemi për hakmarrje, por nuk jemi as për harresë. Prandaj qëndrimet e sjelljet e serbëve duhet të jenë të matura dhe konstruktive, sepse plagët e shkaktuara nga okupatori serb ende janë të freskëta në opinion shqiptar. Duhet të zhvillohet atmosfera e tolerancës për të mirën e përgjithshme. Më në fund, ata serbë që sot na mohojnë autoktoninë, duhet ta dinë se shumica dërmuese e tyre janë ardhacakë në Kosovë, madje pas vitit 1918. Megjithatë, ne i pranojmë si kosovarë të barabartë me të gjithë të tjerët, madje do të përpiqemi të jemi fqinj të mirë me ta. Por kjo varët nga të dy palët, sepse është në interesin e përbashkët. Qeveria serbe duhet të kërkojë falje për gjenocidin që Serbia e bëri ndaj shqiparëve më 1999.

Serbët i kanë pasur moti, i kanë edhe tash 5 komuna në Kosovë, ku shumica e banorëve janë serbë, por ka edhe shqiptarë. Serbët, si shumicë, e kanë në dorë pushtetit lokal dhe atë nuk e konteston askush. Do të ishte mirë për minoritetin serb që ti kthehen realitetit kosovar, të marrin pjesë në institucionet e shtetit të Kosovës dhe ti respektojnë ligjet e tij. Të heqin dorë nga kërkesat e paarsyeshme, të dëmshme edhe për ta, për krijimin e komunave etnike serbe dhe për lidhje të posaçme me Beogradin. Nëse duan të jetojnë në Kosovë, duhet të punojnë për Kosovën, e cila do të jetë shtet i lirë, sovran e demokratik, ku do ti kenë të drejtat kombëtare, politike e shoqërore të gjithë qytetarët pa dallim feje e kombësie. Të përpiqen të krijojnë marrëdhënie e kontakte sa më të mira e sa më të shpeshta me shqiptarët dhe të mos bëhen objekt i manipulimit të Beogradit e të strukturave të tjera destruktive, shoviniste të Serbisë, nëse duan të jetojnë në Kosovë. Përndryshe ata me këmbë në Kosovë e me kokë në Serbi, nuk mund ta kenë jetën e qetë, as perspektivën e mirë për fëmijët e tyre.

* * *

Për hir të drejtësisë dhe paqes në këtë pjesë të Evropës, është i domosdoshëm korrigjimi i padrejtësisë shkaktuar popullit shqiptar me vendimet e Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 1913, të Konferencës së Paqes më 1920 në Paris dhe të okupimit të fundit të Kosovës më 1918 nga Serbia. Kosova shtet i lirë, sovran, demokratik, me marrëdhënie të mira me të gjithë fqinjët e tij dhe i inkuadruar në rrjedhat dhe institucionet demokratike euroatlantike, do të jetë faktor i rëndësishëm i paqes dhe stabilitetit në këtë pjesë të Evropës. Pra, jo vetëm në interesin tonë, por edhe në interesin e përgjithshëm në rajon, presim ndihmën e faktorit ndërkombëtar të vendosjes, para së gjithash të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe të aleatëve të tyre të Bashkimit Evropian, që Kosova të njihet sa më parë shtet me të gjitha të drejtat siç i kanë fqinjët e saj në Ballkan e në Evropë. Kjo është e vetme zgjidhje e drejtë e problemit të Kosovës. Pa zgjidhje të drejtë, asnjë problem nuk zgjidhet, asgjë nuk mund të jetë pozitive dhe e qëndrueshme. Vetëm drejtësia mund ta sigurojë lirinë, paqen, demokracinë, tolerancën, respektin reciprok dhe prosperitetin e gjithanshëm.



Marrë nga QIK

----------


## Llapi

Ahtisari dërgon letrën - më 2 shkurt sjellë pakon
Prishtinë, 23 janar- Të premtën më 2 shkurt vjen në Prishtinë Kryenegociatori për statusin e Kosovës Marti Ahtisari, për t'ia zbuluar palës shqiptare pakon e tij për statusin. Ahtisari këtë e ka bërë të ditur nëpërmjet një letre, të cilën sot e ka pranuar Presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu, në emër të cilit edhe është adresuar njoftimi. Ahtisari pakon do t'ia prezantojë Ekipit të Unitetit. "Ne kemi përafërsisht ide se çfarë ka pakoja e Ahtisarit, por nuk kemi detaje se çfarë përmban ajo pako", tha Skender Hyseni, zëdhënës i Ekipit, ndërsa konfirmoi ardhjen e letrës në një takim me gazetarë. Sipas tij, ajo që dihet dhe besohet nga institucionet është se ky proces tashmë ka filluar, se Kosova do të bëhet shtet i pavarur dhe sovran. "Ne presim që ky raport do t'i hapë dyert që Kosova të bëhet shtet i pavarur. Ekipi i Uniteti ka kërkuar që të ketë një mision civil të Bashkimit Evropian dhe prani ushtarake ndërkombëtare deri sa të konsolidohet forca mbrojtëse e Kosovës", sqaroi Hyseni. Ai tha se menjëherë pas zgjidhjes së statusit Kosova do të kërkojë që të hyjë në marrëdhënie kontraktuale me vendet veç e veç në botë dhe me institucionet ndërkombëtare. Sipas Hysenit, kjo prani e ardhshme ndërkombëtare do t'i ndihmojë Kosovës që ta shkurtojë rrugën e vet për integrime euroatlantike. Ai ka mohuar edhe njëherë organizimin e çfarëdo bisedimeve të drejpërdrejta me Beogradin. "Në letrën që e ka dërguar sot z.Ahtisari nuk ka indikacione apo paralajmërime se do të ketë vazhdim të bisedimeve apo konsultime. Ne ende nuk e dimë rrugën që do ta ndjekë Marti Ahtisari", tha Hyseni. Sipas tij ka shumë mënyra se si mund të ecë procesi më tutje, pasi mund të kërkohet nga Prishtina dhe Beogradi që t'i dorëzojnë me shkrim propozimet apo vërejtjet. "Mirëpo, ajo çfarë mund të thuhet derisa ky proces çon në pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe derisa raporti është i favorshëm, Ekipi i Unitetit beson në këtë atëherë, pala kosovare nuk ka arsye të hezitojë nga çfarëdo veprimi që e rrumbullakson këtë proces sa më shpejtë". Sipas Hysenit, vetë letra e Ahtisarit dëshmon se bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk do ta mbajë peng më statusin e Kosovës, apo "peng të çfarëdo procesi zgjedhor kudo në rajon". "Kjo dëshmon se nuk do të mbahet peng procesi, megjithë politikat e Beogradit", tha Hyseni. Më parë ishte paralajmëruar se z.Ahtisari do t'ia bënte të ditur fillimisht vetëm propozimet e tij për çështjet teknike. Këtë të premte, më 26 janar, Marti Ahtisari propozimin e tij për statusin do tia parqes vendeve anëtare të Grupit të Kontaktik, të cilët kanë rolin kryesor në procesin e zgjidhjes së statusit. Ahtisari nesër para Këshillit të Evropës do të raportojë edhe për ecurin e procesit të zgjidhjes së statusit, ndërkohë që po nesër Asambleja e Këshillit të Evropës pritet të miratojë një rezolutë që propozon pavarësi për Kosovën.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Reuters: Plani i Ahtisarit liron Kosovën nga sovraniteti i Serbisë. Te gjitha detajet e raportit

Ora 17:00
Nga I.K. 	


BRUKSEL (25 Janar)  Ne nje raport te Matt Robinson, nga Reuters, thuhet se plani i Kombeve te Bashkuara e liron Kosoven nga sovraniteti i Serbise, duke percaktuar rrugen drejt pavaresise. Por, njekohesisht, plani ofron per serbet e Kosoves nje autonomi domethenese. Keto pohime Reuters i mbeshtet ne burimet diplomatike ne OKB, sipas te cilave propozimi i jep te drejte Kosoves qe te hyje ne marreveshje/marredhenie nderkombetare dhe te aplikoje per anetaresim ne organizata dhe institucione nderkombetare, duke perfshire ketu Kombet e Bashkuara, Fondin Nderkombetar Monetar dhe Banken Boterore.
Propozimi flet per te drejtat ne shtetesi te dyfishte, dhe kerkon nga Prishtina qe te vendose marredhenie te mira me Serbine dhe shtete tjera fqinje.
Po ashtu, Kosova parashikohet se do te marre pjesen e vet nga asetet ekonomike dhe borxhet qe dikur i kane takuar ish-Jugosllavise dhe Serbise.
Gjermania vazhdon raporti- e sheh rezultatin si nje pavaresi me sovranitet te limituar. Limitet do te percaktohen permes pranise se Bashkimit Evropian.  Ne raport thuhet se Serbia pothuajse me siguri do ta refuzoje planin, por se Perendimi nuk sheh gjasa qe te detyroje 2 milione shqiptare te kthehen ne duar te Beogradit, pas viteve te represionit dhe kryengritjes se viteve 1998-1999, kur mbeten te vrare 10 mije shqiptare dhe u debuan 800 mije.
Po ashtu, raporti i Reuters-it perfshin detaje nga te drejtat e veçanta te komunitetit serb, ku permenden: kontrolli i kosiderueshem ne drejtimin e policise lokale si dhe e drejta qe te mbahen disa lidhje direkte me Beogradin- duke parashikuar qe parate nga Beogradi do te qarkullojne permes Prishtines.

Po ashtu, do te themelohen Zona te Mbrojtura rreth lokacioneve me vlera religjoze ortidokse-serbe. Mbetet e hapur nese keto zona do te paraqesin entitete serbe nen kontrollim direkt te Beogradit. "Prishtina do ta kuptoje qe, ne fakt, kjo i bie si entitet serb nen sundim te Beogradit", tha nje diplomat per Reuters. Raporti rikujton dhe analizon kercenimin e Rusise me perdorimin e vetos.

Reuters sjell edhe brengat e NATO-s per mundesine e ekzodit serb, per mundesine e dhunes shqiptare, ose perpjekjen e serbeve ne veri qe te ndajne Kosoven ne dy pjese

(RTK/Balkanweb)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Fantazi terminologjike  	

	Martti Ahtisaari
	Martti Ahtisaari 	


	Kryenegociatori për statusin e Kosovës, Martti Ahtisaari, do t'u prezantojë përfaqësuesve të Grupit të Kontaktit të premten në Vjenë për herë të parë planin e tij për të ardhmen e Kosovës.

Vendet anëtare të Grupit të Kontaktit do të përfaqësohen nga diplomatët e ngarkuar për këtë punë, pra një rang nën drejtorët politikë, i tha Dojçe Veles minsitria gjermane e punëve të jashtme. Vendtakimi është i fshehtë po ashtu edhe përmbajtja e propozimit, i cili tërësisht ose pjesërisht, do t'u prezantohet një javë më vonë, më 2 shkurt, Prishtinës dhe Beogradit.

"Sovranitet i kufizuar", "pavarësi e kushtëzuar", "pavarësi e survejuar", "sovranitet që duhet fituar", - këto e të tjera terma lidhur me propozimin e të ngarkuarit të OKB-së për Kosovën Martti Ahtisaari, kanë kohë që qarkullojnë nëpër media. Sipas njoftimeve më të fundit të agjencive të lajmeve ka mundësi që Ahtisaari fillimisht të mos e përcaktojë terminologjokisht stastusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës. Franc Lotar Altmann nga Instituti "Shkenca dhe Politika" në Berlin thotë se propozimi do të përmbajë "disa formulime që karakterizojnë kufizimin e sovranitetit, por që gjithashtu do të lënë mundësi interpretimi të mëtejshëm për të dyja palët."

Arësyeja për këtë është që të dyja palët të kenë mundësi t'ua "shesin" atë votuesve sipas interesave përkatëse. Kjo do të thotë, "që shqiptarët të thonë, që nuk shkruhet më që ne do të jemi pjesë e Serbisë, ndërsa serbët të thonë që këtu nuk shkruan "pavarësi e plotë me të gjitha të drejtat", vazhdon Altmann. "Në një rast të tillë ekziston një shpresë që të mos merret një "Jo" absolute nga të dyja palët," por ai shton se "shpresa është shumë e vogël".

Altmann është i mendimit se gjithsesi, në bazë të propozimit të Ahitsaarit, Kosova faktikisht do të bëhet e pavarur. Shenja për këtë janë krijimi i ministrisë së jashtme, kompetencat e vendimmarrjes, e drejta për të marrë kredi nga Banka Botërore dhe për të nënshkruar në mënyrë të pavarur kontrata ndërkombëtare. Pala serbe sipas këtij formulimi mund të thotë: "Edhe në rastin e Malit të Zi ishte e njëjta gjë dhe megjithatë na takonte ne. Edhe Mali i Zi kishte ministri të jashtme, ndërsa Serbia jo, edhe Mali i Zi kishte një njësi të vetën monetare e kështu me radhë. Edhe prapë mund të thuhej që nuk ishte i pavarur."

Pavarësisht se si do të quhet, Altmann është i mendimit se faktikisht do të jetë një sovranitet i kufizuar, ku Bashkimi Evropian do të ketë të dretjë të ndërhyjë, në një formë të ngjashme si në Bosnjë: "Në mënyrë të veçantë sa u përket të drejtave të pakicave, sepse këtu nuk duhet të vijë puna kurrsesi deri tek një situatë, ku të thuhet që u dhamë shqiptarëve një sovranitet të plotë, megjithëse nuk ishim të sigurtë se a do t'i plotësonin me të vërtetë të gjitha standardet," - sqaron Altmann.

Sipas raporteve të mediave, në propozim parashikohet dhe ngritja e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Eksperti për Ballkanin, Franc Lothar Altmann, është skeptik: "Unë jam i mendimit se asnjë shtet në Ballkan nuk duhet të ketë një ushtri të vetën. Por është e mundshme që të kriohet një lloj trupe ndërhyrëse në raste krizash. Kjo është në interes të amerikanëve. Megjithëse unë personalisht mendoj që do të ishte më mirë që si Serbia, Bosnja, ashtu edhe Kosova të çarmatosen e nuk do të kishte nevojë për ushtri."

Gjithsesi, Altmann është i mendimit se shanset janë shumë të vogla që propozimi i Ahtisaarit të pranohet tërësisht nga të dyja palët. Dhe kjo do ta vështirësonte edhe kalimin e tij në Këshillin e Sigurimit, pasi Rusia e ka thënë disa herë, se do të vërë veton në rast se palët nuk bien dakord. Nga Ahtisaari dhe Bashkësia Ndërkombëtare kërkohet shumë fantazi diplomatike por edhe terminologjike.
Anila Shuka
D.W

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

The Washington Post: SHBA dhe aleatet evropiane OK shkeputjes se Kosoves nga Serbia

Ora 09:35

Nga D.B



WASHINGTON (26 Janar) -SHBA dhe aleatet evropiane bien dakort per shkeputjen e Kosoves nga Serbia.  Keshtu mban titullin nje artikull mbi Kosoven ne numrin e sotem te se perditshmes amerikane, The Washington Post, e cila citon zyrtare te larte amerikane dhe evropiane. Sipas te njejtit burim ky vendim do te coje duke nisur nga kjo vere ne krijimin formal edhe te nje shteti ne Evropen Juglindore, i cili do te anetaresohet ne Kombet e Bashkuara, e me vone do te kete edhe ushtrine e vet. 
NATO do te vazhdoje pranine deri ne anetaresimin e Kosoves ne vete aleancen dhe ne Bashkimin Evropian, nderkaq pavaresia e plote e Kosoves synon te perfundoje nje kapitull te historise me te re te Ballkanit, shkruan Gazeta amerikane duke shtuar se Serbia tani shikon ne drejtim te Moskes qe te mbroje interesat e saj, mirepo ruset kane dhene shenja privatisht se do te mbeshtesin planin po qe se Amerika dhe Evropa mbeshtesin ne menyre pasive shkeputjen e krahinave proruse te Gjeorgjise.

E perditshmja thekson se Martti Ahtisaari do te rekomandoje heqjen e mandatit te Kombeve te Bashkuara, qe do te pasohet me deklarimin e pavaresise nga kosovaret ndersa pavaresine me nje kontroll nderkombetar shpejt do ta njohin Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, Britania e Madhe dhe Shqiperia.

Ahtisaari do te propozoje si udheheqes te misionit te ri nderkombetar mikun e tij, diplomatin holandez, Peter Feith, i cili do te kete pothuajse te njejtat autorizime, ashtu si perfaqesuesi civil nderkombetar ne Bosnje, thekson Washington Post duke shtuar se zevendesi i Ahtisaar do te jete nje amerikan. E gjithe prania civile nderkombetare nuk do te numeroje me shume se nje mije veta, dhe pushteti i saj do te fokusohet me teper ne polici dhe gjyqesi.

Ne kete kuader gazeta thekson se ka shume mundesi qe Trupat Mbrojtese te Kosoves do te shperbehen dhe do te zevendesohen me nje force civile mbrojtese, te trajnuar nga NATO-ja, qe do te perbeje berthamen e nje ushtrie te Kosoves - aleate me perendimin, thekson nder te tjera ne numrin e sotem e perditshmja amerikane.

(RTK/BalkanWeb)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Ahtisari paraqiti planin para Grupit të Kontaktit - Kosova me atribute shtetërore
Kryenegociatori Marti Ahtisari paraqiti sot planin e tij për statusin e Kosovës në takimin me drejtorët politikë të ministrive të jashtme të vendeve të Grupit të Kontaktit. Albert Rohan zëvendës i kryenegociatorit tha se ky ishte "takim rutinor dhe pozitiv". Sipas disa burimeve, gjatë diskutimeve, nuk është përmendur termi "pavarësi", por është rënë dakord se Kosovës do ti jepen atributet e një shteti të pavarur.
Kryenegociatori për statusin e Kosovës, Marti Ahtisari ka paraqitur në Vjenë para anëtarëve të grupit të Kontaktit, dokumentin për statusin e Kosovës.

Buzaur ne njoftimin nga AP, pas dëgjimit të propozimit të Ahtisarit, përfaqësuesit e lartë të SHBA-së Rusisë, Francës, Britanisë, Gjermanisë dhe Italisë ranë dakord që të marrin kopjet e dokumentit për ti shqyrtuar në kryeqytetet respektive.

Burimet diplomatike bëjnë të ditur se gjatë diskutimeve, nuk është përmendur fjala pavarësi, por është rënë dakord se Kosovës do ti jepen atributet e një shteti të pavarur, përfshi këtu edhe anëtarësimin e këtij vendi në institucione ndërkombëtare.

Po kështu është rënë dakord edhe për praninë e një misioni vëzhgues ndërkombëtar pas statusit, i cili do të ketë fuqi vetoje ndaj ligjeve dhe vendimeve qeveritare dhe autoritet për të shkarkuar zyrtarët që shkelin marrëveshjen ndërkombetare.

Takimi ishte me dyer të mbyllura për gazetarët. Si përfundim palët ranë dakord të vazhdohen konsultimet rreth formës së statusit të ardhshëm. Diplomatët thonë se dokumenti final i Ahtisarit do të përfshijë edhe ndonjë sugjerim të mundshëm pas shqyrtimit nga vendet anëtare të Grupit të Kontaktit.

Tashmë dihet se propozimi final do u paraqitet palëve në Prishtinë e Beograd më 2 shkurt.
RTK

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## adolfi

do filozofa e ish komunista te konvertuar ne demokrat na shesin mend se gjoja feja i paska fajet se jena musliman,e qka po u duhka me ndru fene e me na perkrah slavet ortodoks,jo more se ma mire se shqiptare ska ,its very nice to be albanian,e old europe le te plas qysh ka me plas, se Kosova po se po e pavarur dhe e bashkuar me Shqiperin,zoti e shqiptaret e kane vendos kjo pune me shkiet ka perfunduar qysh 1999

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Dep. i Shtetit: SHBA mbështet një zgjidhje që merr parasysh faktet e veçanta që kanë të bëjnë me Kosovën dhe gjendjen në terren

27-01-2007


Të shtunën, në konferencën ditore të shtypit në Departamentin e Shtetit, zëdhënësi Sean McCormack tha se Shtetet e Bashkuara do të mbështesin një zgjidhje në përshtatje me faktet e veçanta që kanë të bëjnë me  Kosovën dhe gjendjen në terren. 

Ai tha se Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk shikojnë ndonjë rast që të shërbejë si model për vendimet që mund të merren  lidhur me çështjen e Kosovës.  Ky është një rast i veçantë. 

Zëdhënësi i Departamentit të Shtetit, McCormak, tha më tej se i dërguari i posaçëm i OKB-së, ish-presidenti i Finlandës, Marti Ahtisari, e ka informuar tashmë Grupin e Kontaktit se për çfarë do të bisedojë me qeveritë e Kosovës dhe Serbisë. 

Zoti McCormak iu shmang komenteve për përmbajen e planit të zotit Ahtisari, por tha se Shtetet e Bashkuara i mbështesin përpjekjet e tij. 

Ai tha se është me rëndësi që Grupi i Kontaktit të ruajë unitetin dhe se Shtetet e Bashkuara u bëjnë thirrje të gjithë anëtarëve të këtij grupi të mbështesin punën dhe propozimet e zotit Ahtisari. 

Zoti Ahtisari do tua paraqesë planin e tij më 2 shkurt Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. //az//

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Breshka

> do filozofa e ish komunista te konvertuar ne demokrat na shesin mend se gjoja feja i paska fajet se jena musliman,e qka po u duhka me ndru fene e me na perkrah slavet ortodoks,jo more se ma mire se shqiptare ska ,its very nice to be albanian,e old europe le te plas qysh ka me plas, se Kosova po se po e pavarur dhe e bashkuar me Shqiperin,zoti e shqiptaret e kane vendos kjo pune me shkiet ka perfunduar qysh 1999


Patjeter qe feja eshte faktor, te pelqen ty apo jo. Ne po kerkojme mbeshteteje dhe zgjidhje nga nje bote kristiane, nuk po i kerkohet arabeve ti zgjidhi punet e Kosoves.
Por USA dhe Evropa e kane kaluar kete problem qe kur i bombarduan sllavet serb, jo se ishin orthodoks por se ishin dhe jane c'njerezor dhe kriminela.
Me gjithate une desha me dite se c'fare besimi ka pase ne Kosove para se te vijne hordhite turke?? Ne se ka qene kristian, pse nuk jipen prova qe kosovaret dikur kane qene si gjithe evropa, ku dhe kerkojne te futen????

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arb

> do filozofa e ish komunista te konvertuar ne demokrat na shesin mend se gjoja feja i paska fajet se jena musliman,e qka po u duhka me ndru fene e me na perkrah slavet ortodoks,jo more se ma mire se shqiptare ska ,its very nice to be albanian,e old europe le te plas qysh ka me plas, se Kosova po se po e pavarur dhe e bashkuar me Shqiperin,zoti e shqiptaret e kane vendos kjo pune me shkiet ka perfunduar qysh 1999


Jep mend aty ku nuk ka...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## adolfi

> Patjeter qe feja eshte faktor, te pelqen ty apo jo. Ne po kerkojme mbeshteteje dhe zgjidhje nga nje bote kristiane, nuk po i kerkohet arabeve ti zgjidhi punet e Kosoves.
> Por USA dhe Evropa e kane kaluar kete problem qe kur i bombarduan sllavet serb, jo se ishin orthodoks por se ishin dhe jane c'njerezor dhe kriminela.
> Me gjithate une desha me dite se c'fare besimi ka pase ne Kosove para se te vijne hordhite turke?? Ne se ka qene kristian, pse nuk jipen prova qe kosovaret dikur kane qene si gjithe evropa, ku dhe kerkojne te futen????


po e di qe eshte feja fajtor se per at pune sali berisha me hero eshte ne Kosove se ne Shqiperi krejt eshte shkaku i fese,nuk po me pelqen qe ne Kosove jane musliman dhe 100x ma shume sme kish pelqy te jemi krishtere,e saper historin me nis me shiku pasi po thojna qe Kosova dhe shqiptaret jena populli me i vjeter ne europe atehere duhet me u kthy ne paganizem se edhe para se te behemi krishtere ishim me tjeter fe,keshtu qe mos u beni si shqiptaret para 4 shekujve pasi qe perandoria osmane ishte fuqi dhe e pasur u kthym ne musliman tash pasi eshte e kunderta te kthehemi ne krishtere,une sa i du islamin njelloj e du edhe krishterizmin,po te vendos secili per fe personalisht e mos te marem fene vetem me i hi ne hater europes krishtere,se europa vet e ka qu ne rs krishterizmin e aspak nuk do ti hym ne qef europes nese kthehemi ne krishterizem,se ateher turqia bota arabe e azia do te perqahen me europen, e europa e ka mendimin per ne keshtu qe edhe ne rast se behem ma pape se papa prape do ta perkrah serbin me shume se ne

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## adolfi

> Jep mend aty ku nuk ka...


ty more pis vetem ti kishe men,e mire qo han m ne internet

----------

